# $40 OFF 1 Week Only! Audi Allroad Air Suspension Conversion Kit



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*BLAU™ Audi Allroad Air Suspension Conversion Kit
Cost Effective Replacement Solution For Allroad Owners*

After two years in the making, Blauparts™ is proud to announce the release of our Audi Allroad conversion suspension kit. We set out to engineer an Allroad suspension system that produces a first-rate sport feel. One that is perfect for the comfort of everyday driving, yet hugs the curves of the track or the winding roads of your own neighborhood. This system provides a definitive feel and clear-cut reliability, without the harsh aggressiveness often associated with some aftermarket sport suspension setups. Precise and extensive product development, analysis, street, off road, and race track testing has resulted in ... (read more)


----------

